# Corsair H100 question



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey guys!

I saw the Corsair H100 in rebate till November 30th on NCIX, at 89$  , but I have some questions.

People said it fits on the top of the CM690 Advanced II, which is nice, but I actually have 2x 140mm that won't fit on it.

Here's what I saw: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18292544

He did put the fan under the top case (not in the case). If I put my exhaust top fan, that would work fine? or I should really put the fan on the radiator?

Also, I have 2x Fractal Design Silent series 140mm fan. People says it needs good static pressure fan. Are those good enought? I want silence (If I hear a small air flow, that fine, I'm not going crazy lol). If I need 120mm fan: http://ncix.com/products/?sku=51283&vpn=FD-FAN-120&manufacture=Fractal Design 

Thanks for any help


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 27, 2011)

It's still considered to be on the radiator where it is in that link. And I think performance would be slightly bad with such low CFM fans, the air has to pass through the radiator, meaning that the CFM is significantly reduced. Atm I'm using Zalman ZM-F3 DB on my rad to pull, they're quite silent while doing decent work.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUjuCnZaXRg that's basically almost just the noise of air. Besides, you can turn them down on the H100 contoller anyway, so having decently powerful fans won't hurt.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi. Thanks for your reply.

So fan on the radiator, like in a car, fan push on the radiator. I will need to take measure, since my 8 pins CPU in on the top and maybe will get blocked by the radiator + fan (radiator is 27mm and fan are 25mm)

I have seen this fan: http://ncix.com/products/?sku=42176&vpn=R4-L2R-20AC-GP&manufacture=COOLERMASTER

I have one at the top rear of my computer, it's not that bad, bu I don't know if it will be enought for radiator..

Or maybe I should try first the Corsair fans.. lol. But I'll keep those Zalman F3 in mind, they looks good.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 27, 2011)

R4s are good, there are people that use it on rads with good results. Also take into consideration the screw placings on the top with reference to the rear fan, because if the rad will mount too far back and it will go low enough you might have to stay without the rear exhaust fan.

I've seen some Yate Loon fans on NCIX, you should look them up see if you like any of them.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 27, 2011)

I just took measure, and this is sad  If I put the fan onto the Radiator, it will hit the 8pins connector. I would need slim fan like Scythe slim fan : Scythe KAZE-JYUNI Slip Stream Slim 120MM 12MM Cooling Fan 1200RPM 21.7DB 24CFM ... Not enought CFM for dBa :/

I was also looking at the H80, it won,t fit also onthe top, too large..

The only way, I just found someone having no way to put fan on the H100, did this:











Only pull fan on the top of the case... So I guess this is the way or getting a H80 and put it in the rear top fan slot..


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 27, 2011)

Look where my 8 pins is xD this is the problem


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 27, 2011)

Slim fans would not be useful for rads, in fact 38mm fans will perform better than 25mm fans because they put out much more pressure. Can't you put the fans outside of the case like in the first link?


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 27, 2011)

Yup, I have the same case. I could do it like that, put the fan outside of the case, just under the shell and the mesh grill. That would works fine? if so, Ima buy that H100 xD


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 27, 2011)

It should work fine if you plan on using just the 2 fans.


----------



## LordJummy (Nov 27, 2011)

The H100 stock fans are some of the best you can get for that specific rad. Their static pressure is seriously immense, so don't bother buying aftermarket fans unless you're getting something for silence or equal or better pressure. The stock fans will out perform almost everything you can find.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 27, 2011)

Since he wants silence they're not the best option, having had an H80 with the same fans, they can be quite annoying. Maybe tolerable at the lower settings but still, it's not just the sound of moving air.


----------



## LordJummy (Nov 27, 2011)

N-Gen said:


> Since he wants silence they're not the best option, having had an H80 with the same fans, they can be quite annoying. Maybe tolerable at the lower settings but still, it's not just the sound of moving air.



Yeah like I said, only replace them if you are looking for something quieter. He will definitely lose cooling performance though. Anywhere from 3-10 degrees most likely, depending on the static pressure of the replacements. It will still cool nicely with quieter fans though, no doubt.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 27, 2011)

I had a chart somewhere that compared the stock fans, Deltas and Scythe GT 1850rpm on the H80 and the difference was about 1-2 deg, up and down for the Delta and Scythe GT respectively so I think with decent fans it shouldn't be that much of a loss, I'd say 3 degrees would be a good average, don't think as much as 10 degrees though, they would have to be really slow inaudible fans to give those results.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for your reply.

I have checked, and 2x 120mm (or 2x 140mm) will fit under the shell on the top of my case.

So I guest the best would be to have 2x 140mm, so that they can pull more air than 120mm with less noise. I'll see with the corsair one, and if it is not enought, I'll grad new fans


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 27, 2011)

Well I think you'd be better off with 120s than 140s to be honest, having 140s on a 120 rad mean you'll be losing some airflow which will not be effective on the radiator. But you already have the 140mm fans, so you could just try them anyway.


----------



## LordJummy (Nov 27, 2011)

You should definitely use 120's on that rad. The fins are pretty dense and using a slower RPM 140 fan is going to give you crappy results. If you don't care about the temps too much then by all means mount the 140's, but if performance matters to you use the 120's.

Any decent, quiet 120mm rad fans will be fine. It's not a thick rad.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 27, 2011)

Okay thanks, well my CoolerMaster R4 are moving alot of air with low noise, I might use them for that. Then I'll have 2x 140mm Fractal and 1x CoolerMaster stock fan 140mm to sell xD

And a Zalman CNPS10x!!!

Thanks for your advice guys


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 28, 2011)

Last question 

I've heard about some pump are noisy on the H100. Anyone got an H100 and have the noise?


----------



## LordJummy (Nov 28, 2011)

It's not very noisy. Read the reviews 

Most of the LCS units are very quiet. The pumps don't make much noise really as they are completely sealed.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 28, 2011)

Okay 

So people getting noise with fan at LOW, means bubble into the pump or RMA the pump?

Well, I'll give a try instead I'll ask replacement oe refund xD

Thanks


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 28, 2011)

There will be air in the pump but it probably won't make any noise. I sent my H80 unit for RMA the same day I got it because the controller had a faulty header and the pump was spinning twice the rated rpm. Quite a few people have had this same problem, so monitor the pump rpm every now and then.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 29, 2011)

I was about to order it, I still had a small fear about leaking, pump noise or something, and I found on the internet, a NH-D14 brand new near my city for 70$. Corsair H100 is now at 99$ in special + tax.

hard choice now, I hate having to choose...


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 29, 2011)

The Corsair Hydro should not leak, and even if it does, Corsair state that they will pay for the damages it causes and yes that's for any hardware damaged.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 29, 2011)

Really?

Well, I'll go for the H100 instead xD


----------



## Super XP (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a question in regards to the Corsair H100. I got it up and running, everything was working fine, and the onboard fan controller was working great, with a click of the button, it was controlling the fans with no problem. 

I shut down my PC, then later on I turned it on and the dam H100 fan controller doesn't light up anymore, and my fans are no longer spinning 

Anybody had this issue B4? Some tech sites state that I may need to force reset the firmware or something.

*Any Thoughts?*


> Hi , this seems to be becoming a common problem with the H80/H100 , please try the below procedure originally posted by RAM guy as it has helped in some cases :-
> 
> Please try this with the system cold do not do it with a Hot system. turn the system on and let it boot to a memtest disk or any boot disk just dont let it go to Windows. Once it stable then push and hold the Profile button it should go through a series of blinks and then go back to what it was then turn the system off and wait a min or so and turn it back on once its up and running press the profile Button and listen for each of the profile settings this will force the reset of the firmware.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 29, 2011)

Try the reset a couple of times, if it still doesn't work you have a dead controller and you'll have to RMA the unit.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 1, 2011)

N-Gen said:


> Try the reset a couple of times, if it still doesn't work you have a dead controller and you'll have to RMA the unit.


So the way I reset it is what I posted right? Or is there a better way?
Thanks,


----------



## Super XP (Dec 4, 2011)

This is from the Corsair Tech Support: The official way to reset the firmware on the H100's fan controller...


> Technical Support
> 
> The firmware reset only fix the non functioning fan controller only, not a completely dead unit. This is the procedure to reset the firmware, it's probably worth a shot:
> 
> ...


Just to let you all know this did not work for me. Not sure if I should request an RMA or not? My pump still works no problem.


----------



## LordJummy (Dec 4, 2011)

Super XP said:


> This is from the Corsair Tech Support: The official way to reset the firmware on the H100's fan controller...
> 
> Just to let you all know this did not work for me. Not sure if I should request an RMA or not? My pump still works no problem.



Yep RMA it. Corsair will handle it, no prob.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 8, 2011)

Got my RMA number, so I'll be sending her off hopefully by tomorrow morning before work.


----------



## LordJummy (Dec 8, 2011)

Super XP said:


> Got my RMA number, so I'll be sending her off hopefully by tomorrow morning before work.



Don't worry about the process. Corsair has gone above and beyond for me every time I have had an issue or problem 

They even gave me the sata3 / USB 3 upgrade kits for my 800D for free.


----------



## DigitalUK (Jan 6, 2012)

my H100 just died after only 9 days of use, fan controller just stopped working fans stop as soon as system is started   batch : 11359403


----------



## LordJummy (Jan 7, 2012)

DigitalUK said:


> my H100 just died after only 9 days of use, fan controller just stopped working fans stop as soon as system is started   batch : 11359403



I'm sure they will refund. If not, they will definitely RMA at the very least.



DigitalUK said:


> i havent had a reply yet but its the weekend, deffo dont want a refund as its a superb cooler (when working properly). from what ive read the main problems resolve around that batch.



They will definitely get you an RMA. I know they were taking off the week after new years, so they might still be out of the office. I'm sure they will get to you Monday. They are usually very fast to respond to my requests through their support ticket system.


----------



## DigitalUK (Jan 7, 2012)

i havent had a reply yet but its the weekend, deffo dont want a refund as its a superb cooler (when working properly). from what ive read the main problems resolve around that batch.


----------

